# Deep seal trap?



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just wondering, is this a deep seal trap?


.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey! They left you enough slack to pull it out so you can clean behind it!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What kind of flex hose is that one? I'll need a couple for future installations :laughing:


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

got to love those movable hair wash stations. I have one around here that always has bobby pins and all kinds of plastic hair accessories in them.

*edit now I see that is a pedestal. how did they connect it to the drain?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

gar, i have seen your work before, why would you put a washing machine hose through a pedistal sink to tie it into the drain?:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you following me taking pictures of my work?

Stalker! :laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> gar, i have seen your work before, why would you put a washing machine hose through a pedistal sink to tie it into the drain?:blink:


The guy at home depot told me that's what I need to use in pedestal :laughing:






Redwood said:


> Why are you following me taking pictures of my work?
> 
> Stalker! :laughing:


Red, don't try to take my merits....:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We were pulling a water service line and I noticed that in the basement. I figured you guys would like the photo.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gargalaxy said:


> Red, don't try to take my merits....:laughing:


I swear I did one just like that...:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Classic

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

If they weren't such a pita to hook up then I'd have used a nice chrome trap. I thought it was genius at the time. No swearing at all. Haha


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

cydejob said:


> got to love those movable hair wash stations. I have one around here that always has bobby pins and all kinds of plastic hair accessories in them. *edit now I see that is a pedestal. how did they connect it to the drain?



I hate those hair wash things and their one off sink baskets! I use a vacuum now...


----------

